# Compatible/Conflicting Villager Personalities



## PinkWater (Nov 26, 2013)

So I have a question: how exactly do villager personalities generally match up when having conversations and interacting with each other? Like, normals and snooties don't get along, but peppies and jocks do (I think). Does anyone know the complete rundown? I'm just curious. Here's a small example of my findings.

<3 = compatible 
X = conflicting
~ = so-so

*Normal:*
Normal <3
Peppy ~
Snooty X
Uchi <3

Cranky X
Lazy <3
Jock X
Smug <3

*Peppy:*
Normal ~
Peppy <3
Snooty X
Uchi <3

Cranky X
Lazy X
Jock <3
Smug <3
*
Snooty:*
Normal X
Peppy ~
Snooty <3
Uchi <3

Cranky <3
Lazy X
Jock X
Smug <3

*Uchi:*
Normal ~
Peppy <3
Snooty <3
Uchi <3

Cranky X
Lazy ~
Jock ~
Smug <3

Cranky:
Normal X
Peppy X
Snooty <3
Uchi X

Cranky <3
Lazy X
Jock ~
Smug X


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 26, 2013)

This is pretty cool. o: I've only got to listen in to two conversations my villagers have had. One was a snooty and an uchi who got along. Another was a cranky and an uchi, they had a fight. So far your list seem accurate. :3


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Nov 26, 2013)

Not sure. My snooties and uchis don't seem to get along. But I've only had two pairs. Paula and Queenie, Muffy and Freya. Maybe there aren't any rules about which types get along. I've been assuming that uchis and snooties would always clash.


----------



## ceribells (Nov 26, 2013)

My uchi and snooty are always fighting, but the other villagers talk like they're best friends. They're both pretty fiery girls though (especially Phoebe, haha).

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Chief and Phoebe hang out at each others' houses a lot and send each other stuff (uchi & cranky).


----------



## itzafennecfox (Nov 26, 2013)

I believe it says what personalities they get along with and what they don't on the animal crossing wiki, but I'm too lazy to look it up.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Nov 26, 2013)

There are a few compatibility charts in my Japanese game guide that cover personalities, astrological signs and animal types. And, based on the interplay of these factors, you'd be able to tell which types of villager are compatible or incompatible.

For instance, for animal types, dogs don't do well with gorillas or monkeys, cats don't do well with hamsters. Animals with the cancer or pisces sign don't get along with animals with the aries or sagittarius sign. Normal types don't like lazy types. However, only two animals that fulfill all 3 conditions (but sometimes 2) would never get along. That is to say, for example, a normal cat with the pisces sign would not get along with a lazy hamster with the sagittarius sign.


----------



## ceribells (Nov 26, 2013)

That confirms how terrible the US Prima guide is :/ we don't have anything that in-depth.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I found an adaptation of that though:
http://primrosenewleaf.tumblr.com/post/53339324757/new-leaf-villager-compatibility


----------



## PinkWater (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow, I didn't think it went in depth with the species and astrology signs. And my list isn't saying these personalities never get along or never hate each other. Molly and Elvis seem to get along fine, but Elvis and Aurora don't, so I'm sure it varies.


----------



## JaeJae (Nov 26, 2013)

Aurora and Chrissy has been my first 5 villagers till now. They are always arguing. Even Tom said there are sparks between the two of them  Aurora doesn't seems to get along with other villagers as well. The only villager she like was Chadder. and Chadder has a crush on her


----------



## Mao (Nov 26, 2013)

Chrissy just spoke to Scoot which was so so I guess. Well she said he was the fittest in town (I think she meant like healthy fit xD) but then she said she couldn't be bothered to go on a trademill in her sleep so... yeah


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Nov 26, 2013)

When Apple and Merengue speak, they get along so well.


----------



## Bravedart (Nov 26, 2013)

Deena (normal) and Amelia (snooty) are best friends. When Amelia wants to come to my house she'll say, "Oh wait! I have plans to (do something) with Deena!" Sometimes when Amelia comes to my house she also says, "Why I haven't been this surprised since Deena started (do something)! They also buried a time capsule together :3


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Kid Cat and Hopper had a fight.


----------



## Mookie (Nov 26, 2013)

FireNinja1 said:


> Kid Cat and Hopper had a fight.



Kid Cat is an a*hole.  He's always making Chief and Fang mad in my town. Never had that with Jay, my former jock.


----------



## AddyShmaddy (Nov 28, 2013)

Ribbot (jock) and Eugene (smug) can never seem to get along, and they're my favorites!


----------



## aetherene (Nov 28, 2013)

In my experience, Uchi and Smug do not get along. I've seen a conversation where Beardo would hit on Deirdre, and she got really pissed off.

And also, Normal villagers get along with almost everyone. At least in my town. Vesta and Elvis were bffs and Vesta and Pecan are on good terms.


----------



## GameFaceClive (Nov 28, 2013)

I used to think it was insignificant whenever one of my residents pinged me to report something like "Julian is spending a lot of time with Muffy". I thought it was just a random conversation topic. And I don't hang around them much to observe their interactions with each other although I notice some of them whistling and grooving after chatting. 

Now I'm finding there are actual relationships being built... that's so cool


----------



## monochrom3 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hmm, I dunno, but I think Diana and Flo get along pretty well(they often came visit each other's houses), although recently they just got into a fight, but even Flo didn't like the present(because I told her the melon tee doesn't fit her), Diana seems doesn't mind.

I could confirm that normal/peppy and uchi/smug doesn't get along though. Marina and Tank mentioned Pekoe(before she moved) and Flora are arguing. Flo and Marshal are also often mentioned fighting too.


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Nov 29, 2013)

Bob (Lazy/Cat) and Henry (Smug/Frog) are BEST friends in my town, and a recent move in, Roald (Jock/Penguin) seems to ge along extremely well with Henry as well.

I've noticed my Snooty's dont really like each-other, but that may be because one's a sheep and the other is a wolf lol
My Cranky (Wolfgang/Wolf) seems to be dating/getting along well with Whitney (Snooty/Wolf). My other villagers don't talk much about their own relationships past gossiping about the ones i just mentioned.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 29, 2013)

uchi and smug love each other? tammy and lionel are always fighting and talking crap about each other. weirdly, i found tammy in lionels house one day so i dunno


----------

